# angled routing



## eidos334 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am trying to replace my floor vents with new wooden ones in my house, and wanted to try to make them myself. the one thing i cant figure out is how to create the angled louvers on the face. I posted a link to show what i mean.
i wanted to make the vent out of one piece of stock.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Norm Abrams made a jig to create such louvers. To create such a jig isn't that difficult.


----------



## eidos334 (Oct 27, 2008)

you dont happen to have a link?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Here ya go: http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0101

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eidos334

JUst one more way to get the job done. you just a need a base that can be put on a angle, like the Bosch Colt router or make a angle sub base for your plunge router. see below...

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1225148912&sr=1-1

Just a side note**** I would run the slots with the grain of the wood not across the grain...just a little presser and they will snap...

Think about putting the slots in this way, see picture below..note it can be like a sandwich with a 1/8" mdf/plywood in the center of the sandwich...(the meat )
=======

One more way,if you have a RAS ..
http://www.routerforums.com/28958-post6.html
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=84781#post84781

========




eidos334 said:


> I am trying to replace my floor vents with new wooden ones in my house, and wanted to try to make them myself. the one thing i cant figure out is how to create the angled louvers on the face. I posted a link to show what i mean.
> i wanted to make the vent out of one piece of stock.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

He'll still need a way to start and stop or am I missing something in your drawing?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

You're right on bud he will need a quick made jig like below.

======


----------



## eidos334 (Oct 27, 2008)

Think that should do it. thanks!
what program are you using to design the pics of the jigs?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eidos334

You're Welcome 
I'm using Paint.NET, it's free and is a quick way to get the job done.
The one I posted took about 3 mins. or so to do.


http://majorgeeks.com/Paint.NET_d4548.html

=========



eidos334 said:


> Think that should do it. thanks!
> what program are you using to design the pics of the jigs?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just so you know, you also need to install Micrsoft .NET framework to use Paint.net, and that adds a user to your computer logon.

You can also try GIMP. A very powerful, open source program. FREE
http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Paint.Net

Say what ? ,,," adds a user to your computer logon." it's true that it needs it to run the program but a new user ? and what name did it give the new user ? on your computer...? and if you select it at logon what did the desktop look like ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_.NET#Microsoft_.NET

========



AxlMyk said:


> Just so you know, you also need to install Micrsoft .NET framework to use Paint.net, and that adds a user to your computer logon.
> 
> You can also try GIMP. A very powerful, open source program. FREE
> http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It did that to 3 computers I've installed it to. I don't have it on this one anymore. After the last reinstall I refused to install it. The fewer Microsoft programs I have on the machine, the better. That's why I use Paint Shop Pro or GIMP.

I thought you were a big fan of Sketchup Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

" I thought you were a big fan of Sketchup "
Nope takes to long for me 

I also use Paint Shop Pro all the time also..

You didn't say what the user name was and what the desktop looked like.

By the way M$ is going to use Paint.net to replace Paint in windows.

========



AxlMyk said:


> It did that to 3 computers I've installed it to. I don't have it on this one anymore. After the last reinstall I refused to install it. The fewer Microsoft programs I have on the machine, the better. That's why I use Paint Shop Pro or GIMP.
> 
> I thought you were a big fan of Sketchup Bj.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> You didn't say what the user name was and what the desktop looked like.


ASP.NET Machine Account is the account name. Look under User accounts in control panel.
http://www.mvps.org/marksxp/WindowsXP/aspdot.php


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
I just posted a snapshot of the " User accounts " on my PC
No asp.net listed and I have had Paint.net on the machine for along time. 

ANyway thanks.. 


========


AxlMyk said:


> ASP.NET Machine Account is the account name. Look under User accounts in control panel.
> http://www.mvps.org/marksxp/WindowsXP/aspdot.php


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi AxlMyk,

I concur with BJ. He clued me in to Paint.net and it works fine. No additional logon required and no additional user account listed. Maybe we were just lucky.

Joe Z.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*paint net*

BobJ,

is paint net the program you use to place the captions and arrows on the pictures you post?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Most of the time 

====


levon said:


> BobJ,
> 
> is paint net the program you use to place the captions and arrows on the pictures you post?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi eidos334


Here's a link, just one more way to get the job done.. angle cuts with a router can be tricky but with a RAS it's easy job  no jigs needed 

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=84781#post84781

========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> No additional logon required and no additional user account listed. Maybe we were just lucky.


I didn't say it required an additional logon. It creates another user account.


----------

